# 3g r v6 supercharge help



## earlybill1 (Aug 27, 2011)

I can't find either of them on modcentral from jakebites n I google them n all threads seem to b dead ne 1 know how to gettem please help


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

Open terminal emulator and type su press enter then type modcentral and press enter. There you have it


----------



## earlybill1 (Aug 27, 2011)

OsoRemby said:


> Open terminal emulator and type su press enter then type modcentral and press enter. There you have it


I do that but its not there n I can't find thread to download it u think my jakebite mod file is bad


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

zeppelinrox asked Jake to remove it from jakebites mods......


----------

